# Pretzel jar mod



## DinehCaveman (Jul 3, 2013)

This is a container from peanut butter filled pretzels. It measures about 5"x5"x9". I cut out the lid and back and hot glued organza. I'm thinking of using it to house a couple male ghosts or a H. membranacea. Walmart has similar containers for $3 each without the pretzels.


----------



## agent A (Jul 3, 2013)

nice

and peanut butter filled pretzels are the bomb!!!


----------



## nirotorin (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice! Looks good.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice! Good job.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 29, 2013)

i was thinking of doing the same thing


----------

